# Odd Transmission Noise



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Have you changed the brake pads? From what you are describing, sounds like the pads could be worn down to the rotors and causing the noise.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Patman said:


> Have you changed the brake pads? From what you are describing, sounds like the pads could be worn down to the rotors and causing the noise.


Yeah, pads and rotors are in great shape due to mostly highway driving. No rust build up on the rotors. Noise definitely comes from trans area (see video). It's odd because the wheel/axle are completely still and the noise continues for a second.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Sure you don't have a wheel bearing going bad?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

If it's passenger side, listen carefully to see whether it's from the insertion point on the transmission (left of the engine) or the crossover bearing (where the intermediate shaft and cv shaft meet to the right-hand side of the engine). I haven't heard of them being a frequent problem on the Cruze, but on many fwd models that use a crossover bearing (instead of just one solid shaft to the passenger wheel), those crossover bearings can be a frequent failure point.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> If it's passenger side, listen carefully to see whether it's from the insertion point on the transmission (left of the engine) or the crossover bearing (where the intermediate shaft and cv shaft meet to the right-hand side of the engine). I haven't heard of them being a frequent problem on the Cruze, but on many fwd models that use a crossover bearing (instead of just one solid shaft to the passenger wheel), those crossover bearings can be a frequent failure point.


I will definitely check that. Although I am nearly certain it's at the insertion point because it was more pronounced there. What could be making noise after the axle stops moving, the needles in the bearing race?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

LulzT1 said:


> I will definitely check that. Although I am nearly certain it's at the insertion point because it was more pronounced there. What could be making noise after the axle stops moving, the needles in the bearing race?


Sounds like a possibility from what I heard. On some of my vehicles, they have had a bearing that carries the intermediate shaft as it exits the transaxle. Not sure if ours have that bearing, since I haven't had the shafts out of it yet, but that might be another possibility, and would definitely be a best case scenario if the noise is originating from the transmission, since that bearing would be a lot easier to change than something internal.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Just to update, noise is there under load, probably more pronounced. I even hear it when I start the car. Stopped by the dealer for oil/filter and to discuss this issue. Showed service writer video and he's supposed to get back to me, maybe ride with a tech next week. Stay tuned!


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Well, dropped my car off and picked it up same day, dealer said my rotors are rusty, I am not very satisfied with that answer. As soon as the guy rolled into the garage I could hear the noise plain as day! I was supposed to get a call between 10-12pm, never heard anything until 5pm so I couldn't talk to anyone other than the receptionist. I will check the rotors out myself tonight, but I don't think they're the issue considering I hear it in park, under load (very pronounced), while braking, and slow speed cruising. My guess is they see I have 20k til my warranty is out, so they'll wait to "find" an issue.

Afterwards, I had my dad give a listen while I held it steady around 1000rpm in park which seems to be the sweet spot for hearing it. Sounds like a heat shield rattling almost. He also said it's definitely sounds like it's coming from the center of the car, not the wheels / rotors.

I hate cars lol


----------

